# Master Mason Degree at Texas State Capitol



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (May 1, 2018)




----------



## Blake Bowden (May 2, 2018)

Awesome! I hope to attend!


----------



## Bro. David F. Hill (May 4, 2018)

With unencumbered visitation now in place, is this an event that PHA Masons can attend?

Sent from my SM-G955U using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Christopher Thompson (May 4, 2018)

Bro. David F. Hill said:


> With unencumbered visitation now in place, is this an event that PHA Masons can attend?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using My Freemasonry mobile app



Good Morning Bro. Hill - Yes, you would be able to attend as a Texas PHA Mason


----------

